#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  The difference between a Hub and Switch

## Lorraine

Hi all,
Hub is least expensive, least intelligent and least complicated of the three.
It broadcast all data to every port which may cause serious security and reliability concern.

Switches work similarly like Hubs but in a more efficient manner.
It creates connections dynamically and provides information only to the requesting port.

In a Network, Hub is a common connection point for devices connected to the network. Hub contains multiple ports and is used to connect segments of LAN.

Switch is a device in a network which forwards packets in a network.

*What are the more differences you know in these two?*

----------

